# WINselect hack disable, help or bypass



## deleted8092011 (Oct 17, 2008)

On our work computers I want to use the internet but they have installed WINselect. This locks the internet, fades/hides the system tray & stops the run box or control panel being accessed. It also disables 'right click' on files. I have had a play around & I can access the c drive with program & system files on it, but it only has access of a limited account. Anybody know how to disable this & access files as an administrator, or bypass/hack through the winSELECT SOFTWARE SO I CAN CONNECT. To access the WINselect software & edit it needs a password which i dont have. I really want to get round this but i am stuck. Any help or opinions to do with this subject would be much appreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

We don't offer this kind of support. Please read the forum rules before posting.


> NETWORK RESTRICTIONS
> 
> We will not assist any user who, in our opinion, is clearly trying to circumvent his company network protocols or restrictions put on his system by a Network Administrator. Again we have no ability to assess the user's intent.
> 
> ...


----------

